# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Prints sloping off

## Suggy

Hi all, new to 3D printing. I have a new CTC printer that worked fine for a week then I desided to upgrade the F/M to sailfish v 7.7. This was not done by myself. I had a guy do it for me.
Having a couple of problems
1 Printer now seems to print at a speed which makes it jump allover my desk (rubber feet fitted)
2 Prints are sloping off to 1 side (to the rear)

The guy that upgraded it dident make a note off the home off sets but I don't think this is anything to do with the problems im having.

Would appreciate any help you can offer.

----------


## Suggy

Sorted it.

----------


## Mjolinor

So to help the next guys that have the same problem you sorted it by:

..................................................  .......

Fill in as appropriate.

----------


## Suggy

Manual for sailfish says Acceleration is on by default.
Was not the case so I just turned it on and all is fine now

----------

